# new here, bio balls?



## benjamintran1906 (Jun 4, 2008)

hey im new to the forums and i love what i have seen so far and have read and seen. I got a 24 g aquapod from a friend and was wondering do i need the bioballs? also when i feed my zoos and bubble tips should i remove the blue sponge like filter?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

If your aquapod has sufficient live rock, a protein skimmer, and sand, then you have no need for the bioballs. In such setups, the bioballs will only reduce the quality of the water by producing Nitrates. 

Cody - care to entertain the feeding question?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

As stated, the Bioballs are very bad. Your LR in your display will be enough bio filtration, and the bioballs will raise your nitrates. Replace it with LR rubble if you need.

And, you dont need to remove the sponge while feeding. Target feed the anemone. The Zoos will get some food when you feed the fish/other corals, but you can again target feed.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Zoos? Do you mean zoa's?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

For the record, Bio-balls do not produce nitrates, they provide a place for wastes and protiens to settle and collect. This in turn feeds the nitrogen cycle, thus resulting in a rapid build-up of nitrates. Since cleaning out the bio-balls defeats their purpose of housing the bacterias, use of them proves to be of little benefit.


----------



## benjamintran1906 (Jun 4, 2008)

thank you very much.


----------

